# Archos Gmini 400, Pc erkennt ihn nicht



## Onikage (26. Januar 2005)

hi, ich habe einen Archos Gmini 400 Mpeg4 Player. Als ich gestern ein Video draufladen wollte, kam eine Fehlermeldung, das der Film nicht kopiert werden kann oder so, naja jedenfalls, hab ich den Player vom Pc entfernt und ihn wieder eingesteckt. Dann kam die Meldung das das Gerät nicht erkannt wird. und im Gerätemanager steht ein Gelbes Fragezeichen und USB-Device. Folgende Meldung kommt im Fenster Gerätestatus:

Die Treiber für dieses Gerät wurden nicht installiert. (Code 28)

Klicken Sie auf "Treiber erneut installieren", um die Treiber für dieses Gerät neu zu installieren.

Jetzt inzwischen steht er als Unbekantes Gerät herum

ich habe darauf einen Treiber auf der Homepage runtergeladen und zwar den all-USB...
aber der Hardwaremanager findet keine Installation  
Bitte helft mir, da sind sehr wichtige Daten drauf, ich muss den irgendwie mit meinem Pc verbinden
Danke im Vorraus,
Christian


----------

